# Горб на шее



## Ромашенко (27 Янв 2011)

Добрый день, прошу помощи у профессионалов. У меня на шее горб. Чем можно его убрать, какие упражнения или массаж. Надеюсь, можно обойтись без хирургического вмешательства.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Янв 2011)

Кроме как эстетической неудовлетворенности что-либо беспокоит?


----------



## Анатолий (27 Янв 2011)

Рентген шейного отдела делали?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2011)

Либо увеличенный остистый отросток 7 шейного позвонка, что считай норма, но скорее жир, возможно липома, поэтому вам и на УЗИ этого места


----------



## Ромашенко (27 Янв 2011)

Иногда он побаливает. А к какому врачу обратиться для начала? Спасибо всем за ответы.

Добавлено через 1 минуту


Анатолий написал(а):


> Рентген шейного отдела делали?



Нет,вообще никогда по этому вопросу не обращалась и рентген не делала.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Янв 2011)

Если "побаливает", тогда обращайтесь к невропатологу. Он вас осмотрит и назначит необходимое обследование.


----------



## Анатолий (28 Янв 2011)

Ромашенко написал(а):


> Нет,вообще никогда по этому вопросу не обращалась и рентген не делала.



Первая помощь с Вашей стороны – это обращение к докторам!
Владимир Вам дал совет, идите к невропатологу.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Янв 2011)

... продолжим клещами вытягивать информацию...
Сколько вам лет?
Как давно вы обратили внимание на наличие этого "горба" (холки)?
Вы полный человек?
Какой характер вашей работы?
При каких обстоятельствах у вас боли и в каком точно месте они возникают?
Бывает ли онемение рук?
Подушка у вас высокая?
Вы храпите?


----------



## Ромашенко (28 Янв 2011)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> ... продолжим клещами вытягивать информацию...
> Сколько вам лет?
> Как давно вы обратили внимание на наличие этого "горба" (холки)?
> Вы полный человек?
> ...



Мне 26 лет, горбик появился давно лет 5 назад, но раньше он меня не беспокоил. Да я полная, поправилась ещё сильнее после беременности, сейчас ребёнку 5 месяцев. У меня сидячая работа, за компьютером. Кормлью грудью сидя, сильно наклоняюсь при этом. Боли появились,наверное после родов уже, но небольшие. Если немного надавить, то очень сильно болит(иногда я прошу мужа помассажировать мне спину после кормления). Подушка высокая, но не слишком, сплю чаще на боку. Да, храплю и часто.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Янв 2011)

Бывает ли онемение рук?
Бывают ли или участились в последнее время головные боли?
Если да, в каком месте болит голова?
Утром, проснувшись, ощущаете ли вы, напряжение в мышцах шеи иплечевого пояса?


----------



## Ромашенко (28 Янв 2011)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Бывает ли онемение рук?
> Бывают ли или участились в последнее время головные боли?
> Если да, в каком месте болит голова?
> Утром, проснувшись, ощущаете ли вы, напряжение в мышцах шеи иплечевого пояса?


Онемения рук не было, головные боли есть в височной области (может они и не от этого, конечно). Напряжение есть в плечах  на самом горбике, но не часто.


----------



## Анатолий (29 Янв 2011)

Пока идет беседа----не забывайте про обращение к неврологу или вертебрологу.


----------



## Ромашенко (29 Янв 2011)

Анатолий написал(а):


> Пока идет беседа----не забывайте про обращение к неврологу или вертебрологу.


Я планиурую к доктору попозже, у меня очень маленький ребёнок. Сидеть не с кем.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Янв 2011)

Судя по полученным данным, с вероятностью в 70% можно думать о функциональном блоке шейно-грудного перехода на фоне нестабильности шейного отдела позвоночника. При  таком состоянии замедляется кровоток в тканях верхнегрудного и нижнешейного отделов позвоночника, вследствие чего жировые клетки более полноценно захватывают жир из крови. Это особенно проявляется на фоне повышения эстрогенов, что у вас сейчас и наблюдается. Меры следующие: диета с ограничением жира, максимальо возможная подвижность, понижение температуры в помещении до 20 - 22 гр, самомассаж жирового горбика. + Попробуйте следующее упражнение: Расположите 2 и 3 пальцы рук на максимально выступающем позвонке вшейно-грудной области. Надавливая пальцами на этот позвонок прогибайтесь назад всей спиной.

   Как только сможете, посетите квалифицированного мануального терапевта (вертеброневролога).


----------



## Ромашенко (31 Янв 2011)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Судя по полученным данным, с вероятностью в 70% можно думать о функциональном блоке шейно-грудного перехода на фоне нестабильности шейного отдела позвоночника. При  таком состоянии замедляется кровоток в тканях верхнегрудного и нижнешейного отделов позвоночника, вследствие чего жировые клетки более полноценно захватывают жир из крови. Это особенно проявляется на фоне повышения эстрогенов, что у вас сейчас и наблюдается. Меры следующие: диета с ограничением жира, максимальо возможная подвижность, понижение температуры в помещении до 20 - 22 гр, самомассаж жирового горбика. + Попробуйте следующее упражнение: Расположите 2 и 3 пальцы рук на максимально выступающем позвонке вшейно-грудной области. Надавливая пальцами на этот позвонок прогибайтесь назад всей спиной.
> 
> Как только сможете, посетите квалифицированного мануального терапевта (вертеброневролога).



срасибо огромное за консультацию


----------



## Nadyusa (14 Фев 2013)

Добрый день еще раз 

У меня такой же горб как у девушки. Я также пока не делала рентген. Мне 26, заметила его как с пол года. При росте 175 см я вешу 75 кг - лишнего веса особо нет, учитывая физиологически крупную фигуру. Я провожу время лежа на кровати с компьютером. Боли в шее (горбе) особо не возникают, если только когда долго езжу за рулем от 3 часов. Последние пару месяцев сплю не зашимая руки, иначе они немеют. Подушка низкая, но повыше когда за компьютером. Не храплю. Головных болей нет. Проснувшись ничего не болит и напряжения в шее не чувствую.
Кстати думала руки немели от того что поза неудобная: я год назад пару раз просыпалась опершись головой на ладонь, при локте упертом в подушку.

Понятно, что лучшая рекомендация - идти к врачу. Но я сейчас в Малайзии, и прежде чем идти к кому-то незнакомому подумаю 10 раз.
Уже нашла профилактические упражнения от остеопороза в шейном отделе позвоночника и думаю делать их каждый день...


----------



## Nadyusa (14 Фев 2013)

Вот фото, горбик выглядит по-другому, нежели выше...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2013)

Это не горб, это 7 шейный позвонок. Живите спокойно.


----------



## Компан (26 Фев 2013)

Та-же проблема. Парень, 21 год, постоянно сижу за компьютером, сутулюсь (почему-то так удобнее). 
Какими упражнениями можно это убрать, или что нужно делать чтобы уменьшить?
Это проходит? Исчезает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2013)

Покажите.


----------



## alenenok90 (6 Мар 2013)

Здравствуйте. У меня тоже горбик. Мне 23, малоподвижный образ жизни, иногда ссутулюсь. Горб не болит, неприятных ощущений не вызывает, кроме как эстетической неудовлетворенностью. "живу" с ним уже лет 6, рост 178, вес 66 кг. Онемение рук не бывает, не храплю, подушка высокая
Это можно исправить? Какими упражнениями?
Спасибо заранее!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2013)

Это не надо лечить.


----------



## alenenok90 (7 Мар 2013)

Спасибо!
Может Вы знаете какие то упражнения, чтобы это убрать? Я так понимаю, что это отложение солей...
Если начну плавать 2-3 раза в неделю - есть ли вероятность что это исчезнет?
Спасибо еще раз!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2013)

Это жирок.
Можно сделать узи этого места, чтобы определиться не липома ли это.
Если нет, то только массаж и все методики борьбы с целлюлитом подходят 
Оно вам надо, тратить время и деньги.
Не полнейте и не увеличится.


----------



## katyuscha.il (3 Июн 2013)

здравствуйте, такая же проблемка. мне 20 лет, горб не болит, с неприятного разве что внешний вид, рост 170, вес 85, заметила горб уже около года, онемение рук нету, храп иногда бывает (но у меня кривая носовая перегородка, так может из-за етого и храп), подушка средняя, так же присутствует хруст при наклонах головы влево-вправо. можно ли от него избавится (возможно есть какие то народные методи, или мази, компрессы)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2013)

Это не горб, это норма-остистый отросток 7 шейного позвонка.


----------



## katerina1 (4 Июн 2013)

а у меня то тоже есть и побольше будет.завтра сфоткаю. но я спрашивала врача ортопеда и он сказал что все окей. а вот теперь я то думаю может и не все окей? мне 36 и с 27 лет он у меня. головные боли есть. виски - думала мигрень. в руки не отдает слава Богу. завтра покажу...
Добавлено: Jun 3, 2013 9:06 PM
а вот мой горб....


----------



## katyuscha.il (4 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это не горб, это норма-остистый отросток 7 шейного позвонка.


скажите, а можно как то избавится от "этой нормы"?


----------



## katerina1 (4 Июн 2013)

уважаемые доктора-что это и как с этим мне бороться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2013)

Если + жилки это на узи не липома, то как с целюлитом - массаж, фонофорез, и лфк.


----------



## katerina1 (4 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если + жилки это на узи не липома, то как с целюлитом - массаж, фонофорез, и лфк.


 вот узи мне и не делали не разу.просто врач отмахнулся мол внизу у тебя проблемма а верх в норме.на узи кто должен направить-ортопед?как правельно называеться эта проверка,узи чего?попытаюсь семейного попрасить направить но четко надо знать  чего узи?


----------



## линуксоид (4 Июн 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Судя по полученным данным, с вероятностью в 70% можно думать о функциональном блоке шейно-грудного перехода на фоне нестабильности шейного отдела позвоночника. При таком состоянии замедляется кровоток в тканях верхнегрудного и нижнешейного отделов позвоночника, вследствие чего жировые клетки более полноценно захватывают жир из крови. Это особенно проявляется на фоне повышения эстрогенов, что у вас сейчас и наблюдается. Меры следующие: диета с ограничением жира, максимальо возможная подвижность, понижение температуры в помещении до 20 - 22 гр, самомассаж жирового горбика. + Попробуйте следующее упражнение: Расположите 2 и 3 пальцы рук на максимально выступающем позвонке вшейно-грудной области. Надавливая пальцами на этот позвонок прогибайтесь назад всей спиной.
> 
> Как только сможете, посетите квалифицированного мануального терапевта (вертеброневролога).


 
Странно....Я почему то грешным делом считал ,что после родов уровень эстрогенов и прогестерона резко снижается (а не повышается) что способствует запуску механизма лактации. Резкое снижение уровня прогестерона после родов как раз и растармаживает лактацию ,несмотря на высокий уровень пролактина.....Как раз низкий уровень эстрогенов после родов способствует снижению общего уровня катехоламинов(оказывающих сильное липолитическое действие) а это в свою очередь приводит к накоплению жира молочных железах ,где после родов жировой обмен идет наиболее интенсивно (в отличии от других тканей) что и способствует увеличению жирности молока....Поправьте меня ,если я неправ О_о.Во время беременности ,кстате,высокий уровень пролактина поддерживается за счет высокого уровня эстрогена ,а когда после родов уровень эстрогена резко падает ,то высокий уровень пролактина поддерживается за счет механорецепторов соска.....Причем прекратить лактацию можно резко подняв уровень эстрогенов в крови ,чем и пользуются ,когда не хотят кормить грудью))))К слову тропность тканей к жиру по время лактации снижается ,так как жир нуден для молока.И еще .Пролактин снижает болевую чувствительность тканей на время кормления грудью...
Пы Сы не все заболевания лечатся мануальной терапией ,я повторюсь.Согласен с доктором Ступиным. Начните с УЗИ имхо.Даете мало данных для  правильных ответов...


----------



## Нина1998 (13 Июн 2013)

Доброго времени суток. Меня тоже беспокоит, все ли у меня нормально с позвоночником, муж говорит, что похоже на горб. Мне 25 лет, трое детей, иногда балуюсь кенгурушкой с младшим (свожу к минимуму эти нагрузки, но иногда случаются). Никаких проблем с позвоночником никогда не было. Лишнего веса на мой взгляд нет, при росте 170, вес 67 (я еще кормлю ребенка, пока вес больше не уходит). Образ жизни относительно малоподвижный, сутулюсь часто, это факт. Подскажите, нужно ли торопиться к врачу, или это норма, о которой в этой теме уже упоминалось? Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2013)

Норма, норма.
Решение принимает врач на очном осмотре.


----------



## Миронова (2 Июл 2013)

Здравствуйте! А что такое "липома" и как от неё избавиться. Мне 56. Вдовий горб начал расти после рождения ребёнка в 23 года.сейчас очень большой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2013)

"Вдовий горб", это согнутая спина (остеопороз).
То что вы пишите скорее "климактерический бугорок" или "жировик"
Сделайте УЗИ и сходите к хирургу.


----------



## DNM58 (6 Авг 2013)

Моей сестре 52 года, у неё немного правее 7 шейного позвонка "климактерический бугорок", а у её дочери в 25 лет точно на том же самом месте вырос бугорок через год после родов 2-го ребёнка. Посоветую от вашего имени сделать УЗИ, и если липома, то к хирургу. Скажите, а липому обязательно удалять? Я слышала, что стоит удалить липому, они начинают "размножаться" в других местах? Бред, наверное.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2013)

Удалять только если мешает. 
Или ради красоты.


----------



## swan02 (24 Авг 2013)

Мне 35 лет, есть лишний вес, при росте 157 я вешу 71 кг (лишний вес появился после вторых родов, т.е 2 года назад, в данный момент идет с ним борьба) горб появился когда мне было около 30, но он не был так заметен как в последние эти вот  годы, когда я ушла в декретный отпуск. делала снимки, врач сказал что это острохондроз и смещение шейных позвонков, у меня также имеется острохондроз в грудной и поясничной области позвонка, к мануалу меня направляли, но запретили трогать шейный отдел позвоночника, только грудной и поясничный. Но горб меня беспокоит, есть онемение рук после сна и при надавливании на него болевые ощущения. так частые головные боли в области лба и верхней части головы (темечко так сказать). Скажите что мне делать, неужели это уже никак нельзя исправить и горб будет рости дальше????


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2013)

а посмотреть на него можно


----------



## swan02 (24 Авг 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> а посмотреть на него можно


 
Увы фотоапарат сейчас не доступен, чтобы сфотографировать, сейчас попробую по скайпу сделать снимок но сомневаюсь что будет нормально видно
Добавлено: Aug 24, 2013 1:33 PM
вот загрузила, лучше сфотографировать не получается


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2013)

Так на жирок похоже.
Сходите на узи этого места, определят не липома ли это.
Если липома- удалить.
Если нет, попробовать размять.
Вообщем это не болезнь, это красота.


----------



## линуксоид (24 Авг 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так на жирок похоже.
> Сходите на узи этого места, определят не липома ли это.
> Если липома- удалить.
> Если нет, попробовать размять.
> Вообщем это не болезнь, это красота.


 
Что б было окончательно красиво ,надо папиллому убрать. Большеватая как по мне + такое место ,что об одежду треться. Делов на 4 минуты.С уговорами на 9 минут.


----------



## swan02 (24 Авг 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так на жирок похоже.
> Сходите на узи этого места, определят не липома ли это.
> Если липома- удалить.
> Если нет, попробовать размять.
> Вообщем это не болезнь, это красота.



Спасибо, обязательно схожу, а это направление у невропатолога нужно брать?
Добавлено: Aug 24, 2013 7:33 PM


линуксоид написал(а):


> Что б было окончательно красиво ,надо папиллому убрать. Большеватая как по мне + такое место ,что об одежду треться. Делов на 4 минуты.С уговорами на 9 минут.



Да проблем у меня с нею уже дано, но это не папилома а родимка, боюсь удалять, ели честно


----------



## линуксоид (25 Авг 2013)

> Да проблем у меня с нею уже дано, но это не папилома а родимка,


папиллома.


> боюсь удалять


А Вам никто и не доверит ее удалять.Это хирурга работа.Жидким азотом прижгут -- сама отвалится. Фукорцином замажут то что осталось и останутся одни воспоминания ,которые удалить сложнее....


----------



## swan02 (25 Авг 2013)

спасибо, за совет, вот настроюсь и пойду прижигать))))


----------



## introvertka888 (4 Окт 2013)

Здравствуйте! У меня с этого лета стал появляться горбик на шее. И только на прошлой неделе он стал оооочень заметен. Если сравнивать с предыдущими фотографиями, он у меня больше. Мне 14 лет. Как началась школа - начала вести сидячий образ жизни, все время за компьютером или за книгами. Сутулюсь, но не всегда. Была слишком полная последний год, из-за чего этим летом стала ежедневно кататься на велосипеде.  Сейчас похудела, живот стал меньше, но все равно есть. Поскольку, как я поняла, этот горбик появляется из-за отложения солей и малоподвижного образа жизни, задаюсь вопросом: когда он стал появляться, я много двигалась. Тогда почему же он появился? И нормально ли это в моем возрасте? Голова у меня раз-два в неделю болит, но не в височной области, а вообще. Подушка низкая.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2013)

Горбик из-за отложения солей!
Это как же надо мозги запудрить-то в 14 лет.
Фото покажите.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (8 Окт 2013)

introvertka888 написал(а):


> Тогда почему же он появился? И нормально ли это в моем возрасте?


Виновата сила тяжести. Если долго сидеть склонив голову, то шейные позвонки начинают сползать вниз, а грудные на месте остаются. Вот вам и горбик. В вашем возрасте это получается из-за слабых мышц шеи. Не удивлюсь, если у вас нестабильность.  Займитесь спортом, укрепите мышцы шеи и это прекратиться.


----------



## Кия (5 Мар 2014)

Здравствуйте, сразу после родов у меня онемела правая рука, где то 2 недели так было, а вообще периодически отнималась, как бы тянуло вниз плечо. После родов начала болеть спина, я думала что это от ночных кормлений, потому что лежу в неудобной позе. Проходя диспансеризацию пожаловалась на это, терапевт отправил на снимок шейного отдела, заключение такое кифозная установка С3 С4, записалась на мрт. Мне 27, я после родов очень поправилась, рост 150, вес 68, после родов начала сильно храпеть. До этого я не замечала а сейчас вижу небольшой бугорок на шее, скажите неужели у меня горб растет?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (5 Мар 2014)

Кия написал(а):


> скажите неужели у меня горб растет?


Нет. Это смещение шейных позвонков. Обратитесь со снимками к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту.


----------



## Кия (5 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Нет. Это смещение шейных позвонков. Обратитесь со снимками к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту.


А МРТ нужно делать? У нас в городе нет таких специалистов. Что можно в домашних условиях делать, может гимнастику?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (5 Мар 2014)

Кия написал(а):


> А МРТ нужно делать?


Большой необходимости нет.


Кия написал(а):


> может гимнастику?


Полистайте соответствующие разделы форума.


----------



## Василий Чайка (5 Мар 2014)

*Кия*, 



Кия написал(а):


> Что можно в домашних условиях делать, может гимнастику?


упражнения в домашних условиях будете делать для того, что-бы не возникали повторные смещения после того, как квалифицированый врач вертебролог Вам их уберет.


----------



## La murr (5 Мар 2014)

*Кия*, посмотрите упражнения для ШО в этом разделе - https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/37/
Также рекомендую - http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/uprazhnenija-shejniy-otdel/


----------



## Кия (5 Мар 2014)

всем большое спасибо!


----------



## аннаХ (19 Май 2014)

Добрый день.у меня тоже горб на шее. Мне 25 лет.рост 171 вес 84. Поправилась сильно после родов. Часто болит голова, и усталость в шее. Руки немеют часто в любом положении.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2014)

Похудеть.
Правильно организовать работу и отдых.
Сходить к врачу.


----------



## аннаХ (20 Май 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Похудеть.
> Правильно организовать работу и отдых.
> Сходить к врачу.


К какому врачу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2014)

Начните с диспансеризации и невролога.


----------



## Зимка (18 Июл 2014)

Здравствуйте!
Мне 27лет, неделю-две назад муж заметил, что на шее у меня появился небольшой горб, в это же время я заметила, что и комфортнее мне с наклоненной немного вперед головой, и сидеть-лежать в поддержке головы подушками, наример, иначе быстро устаю. Когда отвожу плечи назад и отклоняю голову назад, то чувствую, как мешает этот горбик. Судя по вопросам и ответам в данной теме, это отложение жиров? Я сутулюсь периодически, но не больше, чем раньше.
Но меня интересует немного другое даже. Горб мы как-то неожиданно заметили. Дело в том, что я беременна (срок 7,5мес) и муж мне делает массаж 1-2 раза в неделю именно спины и воротниковой зоны тоже и ранее он отмечал, что я сутулюсь, но горба не было, иначе он бы заметил. Он так быстро может появиться? 
И еще, я 3-4 недели назад упала с лестницы, не кувырком, а "съехала" по ступеням спиной (если это имеет значение, то пока ехала по лестнице в руках у меня был "груз" в виде ребенка весом кг так 14), преимущественно правой стороной в области лопатки и под ней. Болело дня 3, отдавало и в шею, даже до правого уха, и вниз почти до колена. Синяки были только над и под лопаткой. Вроде всё прошло, но через неделю у меня начала очень постепенно нарастать неясная боль, будто бы застудила, но всё с той же правой стороны. Я даже внимание обратила день на 4 только, а еще через пару дней к обеду уже не могла вертеть головой, болело плечо, ключица и правая рука отнималась жутко. Мы решили, что меня могло просквозить (?) И в этот день я прогревалась в бане и перед сном муж сделал разогревающий массаж. Утром была как новенькая. И вот проходит 1,5 недели и у меня горб на шее. Это всё может быть как-то связано? Или как-то одно спровацировала другое? Чего тепеь делать с этим горбом? Муж пока по-немногу разминает, но получается пока только раз в 3 дня, сама пытаюсь головой вертеть побольше, руками растирать. Этот горб заставляет меня сутулиться постоянно.


----------



## La murr (18 Июл 2014)

*Зимка*, попросите мужа сделать Ваше фото - сбоку и со спины. 
О том, как разместить фото - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Врачи обязательно ответят Вам при первой же возможности.


----------



## Зимка (18 Июл 2014)

Наконец мне смогли сфотографировать, дополняю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2014)

Жир. Сделайте УЗИ, чтобы не липома.


----------



## Зимка (19 Июл 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Жир. Сделайте УЗИ, чтобы не липома.


Подскажите, а будет эффект от ипликатора Кузнецова вкупе с другими методами борьбы с этим жиром?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2014)

Будет, если это не липома и массажировать будет сам Кузнецов.


----------



## AIR (19 Июл 2014)

> ...муж мне делает массаж 1-2 раза в неделю именно спины и воротниковой зоны тоже и ранее он отмечал, что я сутулюсь, но горба не было, иначе он бы заметил. Он так быстро может появиться?


Если ранее этого не было,  то вполне можно можно посчитать эти изменения отечностью при травматизации. Можно попробовать наложение пластыря Салонпас... При наличии отёка ситуация должна улучшиться. Если пластыря такого нет, то можно попробовать хотя бы Вольтарен в виде геля и посмотреть на результат..
P.S.  Если изменений после подобного лечения не будет, то можно будет "вентилировать" тему жировика. .


----------



## mila832 (12 Ноя 2014)

Здравствуйте!!!  Мне 27 лет. Меня беспокоит горб на шее, боли обычно нет, появляются если долго сидеть в одной позе или носить тяжести.осанка ужасная не могу выпрямится хочется чтобы выпрямили. Иногда мучают головные боли с утра после сна.(матрас ортопедический подушка не большая). Горб появился 3 года назад вовремя первой беременности и работой за компом.за период беремен.набрала в весе 20кг.и списывала горб на лишние кг.сейчас вот после вторых родов пришла в    норм вес.рост 1.60 вес 57кг.а горб не уходит((((посоветуйте схему действий.что нужно сделать к какому врачу пойти как заставить поверить врача что для меня это проблема и это все же надо лечить((((.просто ходила к терапевту спросила к кому обратится он отправил к хирургу тот сказал скалиоз мните шею и физ.упражнения.ответ на отвали называется((((((.

Это я максимум выпрямилась и то с трудом.постоянно хочется вперёд голову наклонить мне так легче.и ещё беспокоит трапеция по-моему называется. Какая то она мужская.раньше такого не было.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Ноя 2014)

Тоже жирок.
УЗИ этого места.
И лфк с массажем обычно помогают.
А учитывая другие жалобы - осмотр невролога, рентгеновские снимки шейного и грудного отделов и к мануальному терапевту.


----------



## mila832 (12 Ноя 2014)

ДоктСтупин написал(а):


> Тоже жирок.
> УЗИ этого места.
> И лфк с массажем обычно помогают.
> А учитывая другие жалобы - осмотр невролога, рентгеновские снимки шейного и грудного отделов и к мануальному терапевту.


Спасибо.а с узи к какому врачу потом идти его показывать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Ноя 2014)

показать


----------



## La murr (13 Ноя 2014)

*mila832*, покажите результаты УЗИ докторам форума, пожалуйста.


----------



## ~ааа~ (24 Апр 2015)

Здравствуйте!
У меня тоже после родов через какое то время появился небольшой горбик особо не напрягает но смотриться не очень что далать незнаю к врачам не обращалась.


----------



## Грося (1 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте.
Мне 14 лет,давно появилась эта холка,даже не знаю как она появилась,но предполагаю что она от моего сутулого/сидячего образа жизни. Всё время сутулюсь. Всегда же была полной,сейчас у меня рост 169 ,вес 64,но я продолжу худеть,телосложение широкое и мужеподобное.
Бывают боли в шее,иногда голова болит,руки не немеют. Выгнуть голову не могу,шеи вообще не видно. Помогите пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2016)

На рентген сходить надо.


----------



## TaisLi (24 Май 2019)

Здравствуйте!
Мне 27 лет, недавно заметила горбик на шее. Рост 170, вес 52кг. Осанка плохая, но ожирения вроде нет. Иногда бывают боли, но не критично. Мрт - две грыжи и протрузии всех дисков. Скажите, пожалуйста, что это за горбик и как его остановить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2019)

Жир.
Слелайте узи - чтобы не липома.
Если не липома, то можно все!


----------



## TaisLi (24 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю Вас за быстрый ответ! Сделаю УЗИ. Скажите, пожалуйста, если это жир и я похудею, он уйдёт? Какие упражнения можно делать? Возможно, плавание на спине поможет? Или с этой зоны жир уже не уходит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2019)

Не уйдёт и не поможет.
Мять и мять.


----------



## TaisLi (24 Май 2019)

Поняла. Как-то по особенному мять? Самой это можно делать, или нужен специалист?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2019)

Хороший массаж. И Ударно-волновая терапия. Вот, пожалуй, самый эффективные методики.


----------

